# Defekter Danfoss FU - Parameter noch zu retten?!



## DominiqueWeimann (8 Mai 2017)

Moin Gemeinde,

bin neu hier und stell mich kurz vor. Ich heiße Dominique bin 22 Jahre und habe eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik absolviert. 

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Ich musste heute auf Arbeit einen Danfoss FU tauschen, da er sich in Luft auflöste, nach dem Abklemmen, wollte ich dann die Parameter aus der Werkstatt abschreiben und per Hand fix in den vorkonfigurierten FU eingeben.

Nun fährt der FU aber nicht mehr hoch und ich kann nichts ablesen, ein Kollege meinte ich soll man die mit einem Kommunikationsgerät die Anschlussbelegung kontrollieren?

Leider finde ich im Netz nichts dazu...


Meine Frage an euch: Ist es möglich die Parameter auf irgendeiner Weise aus dem FU zu retten? An das Typenschild vom Motor komm ich leider nicht ran(verbaut) und die Anlage muss die ganze Zeit laufen...


Danke und mfG Dominique.

P.S. Es ist ein Danfoss VLT 2800 FU (siehe Bild)


https://www.google.de/url?sa=i&rct=...KVk5KM8J2H4Aq0-TQ5FUVGRw&ust=1494347587636107


----------



## Ph3niX (8 Mai 2017)

Man könnte es noch mit der Software MCT10 ausprobieren, der müsste eigentlich eine Schnittstelle haben unter der Frontabdeckung. Aber wenn der kein Tönchen mehr von sich gibt, ist das wahrscheinlich auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Andere Möglichkeiten kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (8 Mai 2017)

Ich hatte mal einen ähnlich bescheiden Fall ebenfalls mit einem Danfoss. Bei mir hat es zum Glück geholfen einen deutlich Beschäftigten Kondensator zu tauschen. Falls du dir soviel Arbeit machen willst


----------



## Tiktal (9 Mai 2017)

Kenne mich mit dem Typ nun nicht so aus.
Allerdings konnte ich anderen FUs schon die Daten entlocken indem ich extern 24V auf das Gerät gegeben habe.
Oft ist nämlich der intere Spannungswandler zur Versorgung der Elektronik defekt.

Oder kann man vielleicht das BEdienpanel abziehen und das auf einem anderen Gerät anschließen? Dort sollten ja die Werte gespeichert sein.


----------



## PLRK (9 Mai 2017)

Entweder MCT10 und du hast eine seperatur +24V Versorgung die noch läuft, oder FALLS die Daten auf den Bedienpanel geladen wurden kannst du diese auf dem Neugerät wieder auf den FU laden. Ansonsten wirds schwer.
Man kann übringens mit einem seperaten Kabel und einen Größeren Display (ähnlich dem des VLT 5000 aber mit anderer Firmware) auch bedienen Herunterladen oder herauf laden.

Was für eine Anwendung ist das denn ? Was läuft über den betreffenden Motor ? 
Welche Klemmen sind belegt am Umrichter ? Wenn nur 0-10V und Freigabe genutzt wird kann man den neuen ja schnell Parametrieren.

Du wirst wohl oder übel mal die Anlage anstellen müssen  so ist das eben wenn was Kaputt geht.

Was ist ein Kommunikationsgerät ? und welche Anschlussbelegung ?


----------



## simon.s (11 Mai 2017)

Welcher Serie FU??? 5000 300 .......

Was wir schon des öfteren gemacht haben war den Fu zerlegen.
Steuerplatine raus und in den Neuen eingebaut. Anschließen ----> funktioniert !  vorausgesetzt die Steuerplatine 
selbst ist nicht defekt.
Gruß


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (11 Mai 2017)

-2800er Danfoss haben kein abziehbares Bedienpanel.
-Zum runterladen mit MCT10 ist zwingend ein RS232 auf RS485 Adapter erforderlich. 
-wird aber ohnehin nicht funktionieren wenn der Umrichter finster bleibt...

Meine Tips:

-Sichergehen das der FU in der Werkstatt überhaupt an Versorgungsspannung lag, 2800er werfen jeden FI wenn die Erdung angeschlossen wurde.
-Nachsehen ob es in den Schaltpläne oder der Doku Parameterlisten gab
-Wenn es auf der Anlage einen anderen FU von der Bauart mit ähnlicher Aufgabe gab-> Parameter dort auslesen, meist sind ohnehin alle gleich parametriert. 
-Ausgenommen davon natürlich Umformer die an einem Bussystem angeschlossen waren, da ist natürlich auf die richtige Busadresse umzustellen.
-Bei allen Umrichtern in der Firma Parametersicherungen erstellen und auf einem Server speichern. Das nicht zu tun ist äusserst fahrlässig! 


Was hat der Umrichter in der Anlage für eine Funktion?


----------



## doctorVLT (18 Mai 2017)

Servus,

zuerst einmal wichtig...Typenschilddaten.
Er ging vor Ausbau noch? Jetzt nicht? Wie ist mit der korrekten Spannung an L1,L2,L3?
Wenn das Display nicht angeht....was ist mit grüner LED oder überhaupt Spg?

Wenn er sonst , ausser Anzeige, ok ist kannste wie von Kollegen schon erwähnt über ein stadard SUB D Kabel mit einem LCP2 oder VLT28000 Display evtl. an Daten kommen. Oder gemäß Handbuch (gut versteckt) einen SUB-D Adapter bauen um mittels MCT10 Software und einem Spectra / Adamkonverter zu sichern.

Wenn nix mehr geht evtl. bei Danfoss wegen neuer Steuerkarte fragen....aber vorher testen ob Leistungsteil nicht defekt ist.

Statischer Test:
Ohne Spannung und ohne Kabel jeweils mit Spennungsmesser/Multimeter in Diodeneinstellung durchmessen. Wenn du DC Klemmen hast dann kannst du alle 6 Dioden des Gleichrichters je in Durchlassrichtung (etwa 0,5V Abfall) und in Sperrichtung (gesperrt) messen. Das gleiche dann auch ausgangsseitig mit U,V, W alle 6 Freilaufdioden über den IGBT´s. 
Wenn du die DC Klemmen nicht hast oder ST als Standardgerät, dann gehts nur so:
L1 zu U, L1 zu V, L1 zu W....L2 zu U,V,W usw.....und danach in Gegenrichtung U zu L1, V zu L1....

Es gibt da ein testprotokoll....mal Danfoss CC anrufen unter 069-8902-292


Gruß
Doc


----------



## Bkos (1 Mai 2019)

Hallo,
habe immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht bei www.tsk.ruhr die kennen die alten Danfossumrichter gut.

Gruß


----------

